# Free Phone (self-defense)



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 27, 2010)

https://www.safelinkwireless.com/EnrollmentPublic/benefits.aspx

This would be pretty cool to share at self-defense classes. I tell people that a cell phone is maybe your best self-defense weapon and it seems you can get one free at that site.

Here is a little bit from the site: 



> *The federal "Lifeline" program was created during the Reagan Administration.* Lifeline is a federal program created by the Reagan era Federal Communications Commission (FCC) in 1984. The program was enhanced under Telecommunications Act of 1996, which was supported on a broadly bipartisan basis in Congress. The FCCs Low Income Program of the Universal Service Fund, which is administered by the Universal Service Administrative Company (USAC), is designed to ensure that quality telecommunications services are available to low-income customers at just, reasonable, and affordable rates. Lifeline support reduces eligible low-income consumers' monthly charges for basic telephone service.
> *Thanks to SafeLink, Lifeline support is now available for wireless phones.* Traditionally, the Lifeline program was only available as a discount on a consumers landline telephone bill. SafeLink Wireless was created by TracFone Wireless, Inc. when the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) recently approved the company to offer Lifeline -- a public assistance program that ensures telephone service is available and affordable for low-income subscribers. SafeLink Wireless applies the Universal Service Fund subsidy to an allotment of free airtime minutes and TracFone provides the wireless handset at the companys expense. Instead of receiving a subsidized monthly telephone bill for Lifeline service, SafeLink converts the total amount of discounted service into minutes each month for one year. The cell phone offers in-demand features: voicemail, text, three-way calling, call waiting, caller ID and access to 911.
> *SafeLink phones are not paid for by taxpayers or the federal government.* TracFone Wireless pays for the phones and also the cost of promoting its SafeLink program to make sure that eligible consumers know about the program.
> *SafeLink Wireless is making the vision of universal access to telecommunications services for all Americans a reality.* As of October 2009, SafeLink has over 2 million customers and is available in 24 states - Alabama, Connecticut, DC, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Louisiana, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Missouri, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, West Virginia and Wisconsin. Today, there are over 1,700 companies in the United States currently providing discounted telephone service. But, thanks to its extensive outreach promoting SafeLink, TracFone Wireless is one of the largest providers of Lifeline services in the United States, second only to AT&T.
> *Only certain Americans are eligible for SafeLink.* Eligibility guidelines vary by state but in general individuals qualify if they participate in a public assistance program such as Food Stamps, Medicaid, Supplemental Security Income (SSI), Temporary Assistance for Needy Families (TANF), Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP), National Free School Lunch, Federal Housing/Section 8 Assistance, or if they do not receive any of these public assistance programs, they may also qualify based on total household gross monthly income. Customers can learn more or apply by calling 1-800-SAFELINK or visiting www.SafeLink.com


 
I checked, and in Georgia (I live near Georgia), a person would get a free cell phone with 68 free minutes per month.

AoG


----------



## Flea (Jun 27, 2010)

AoG, thanks for passing this along!  Not only does this apply to SD but to any crisis situation.  No one should have to be short on safety just for being on the economic edge.  I'm glad this legislation has finally been pulled into the wireless age.  It's long overdue.


----------



## baron (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is a link for another free phone.  This one offers 200 free minutes a month.  Safelink offers 60 free minutes a month.  You must meet income guidlines.  Great deal for those who can not afford a phone.

http://www.assurancewireless.com/Public/Welcome.aspx


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 28, 2010)

It is my understanding that deactivated cell phones will make 9-1-1 calls:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9-1-1#Inactive_telephones

I know many women's shelters solicit donations of old cell phones that still work, even if they are deactivated, obsolete, etc.  If they'll hold a charge, they can still call 9-1-1 if nothing else.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup. It's an FCC regulation ... at least, that's what I understand.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It is my understanding that deactivated cell phones will make 9-1-1 calls:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9-1-1#Inactive_telephones
> 
> I know many women's shelters solicit donations of old cell phones that still work, even if they are deactivated, obsolete, etc.  If they'll hold a charge, they can still call 9-1-1 if nothing else.




I'm involved in this program to a degree, but not on the regulatory side.  I just fix stuff when it breaks.

The document that Wiki references is from 1999/2000.  The scope of lifeline and linkup have shifted over the past decade, and some practices that were requirements are now more like guidelines.  Some are even loose guidelines.   

Here is current information on FCC Lifeline service. 

http://www.lifeline.gov/


My recommendation to anyone that thinks they may need to call 911 from a deactivated cell phone:  
-Call customer service from your cell -- usually their number is 611
-Ask what their policy is for calling 911 from a deactivated or suspended account
-Ask if (or how) you will be notified if that policy changes.


----------

